# Today's Haul



## minicoop1985 (Apr 22, 2016)

Today&#x27;s haul 4-22-16 by Michael Long, on Flickr

That's a Bantam Special, two Retina IIas, a Voigtlander Bessa with Skopar 3.5, a Retina IIIc, a Minox 35EL, and a Rollei 35 (Singapore).


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 22, 2016)

One day ?
Hey, I thought you were slowing down on GAS.
That Rollei 35 looks nice.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

I found a MASSIVE stash of old cameras for sale, some great deals too (Bantam Special for $30... I mean come ON), but the Rollei's shutter is slow and the Minox takes a battery that I can't find.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2016)

I so,so badly wanted one of those little Rolleis when I was in middle school! This is a reallllly cool-looking lineup of cameras.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm for sure keeping the Rollei and one of the Retinas. The Bantam belongs to my wife. I'll be getting rid of the IIIc, a IIa, the Minox, and the Bessa. It was kind of a package deal. I won't really be making any money here as I was kinda prodded to buy them all if I wanted the Rollei, the Bantam, and a IIa. I neeeeeed to find the Retina II that they still have somewhere and the selection of Berning Robots. They have 4 Robots. I've never seen a Robot.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

Rollei had a laggy slow shutter. Removed the top plate and fixed it, only to nearly lose a spring and require more disassembly to get it back into place. Then the lens wouldn't extend... Ugh, I have a bad feeling about this camera.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah, not bad feeling ... just a challenge.
If you feel really bad, I will take it off your hands !!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't tempt me lol. I love these things and regret selling my last one. This one's got a big ding in the top plate and is missing two screws and the battery cover, but it seems to work now otherwise.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah, I had been trying to nab a broken one off eBay for a while ... but it seems those Rollei's are popular even when not working.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Apr 28, 2016)

I had one of those Voightlanders, I never ran enough film through it to really get a hang of the range finder but its a great little camera considering the age. One of the biggest issues I found was that the infinity focus stop was way off. If you intend on shooting it I would confirm the infinity focus point with a piece of ground glass before running film through it. Great finds!


----------

